# New Article on Tactical Footwork at the WRCMA site



## Corey Minatani (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey Everyone:

George Hoover just submitted an article on arnis footwork.

Give a scan and let us know what you thought about it here on this thread. The WRCMA is a research group dedicated to delivering high quality information, but we need your input as well.

www.geocities.com/wrcma/Home.html

Thanks again for your support. We will soon have a link to this forum for our members!

Corey Minatani


----------

